# MLB.TV $10 special



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like for today only MLB.Tv has a deal going where you can get the rest of the season, (I know one month only)for $10. With all the good races going on it's not that bad of a deal.


----------



## TJNash (Jun 5, 2012)

sum_random_dork said:


> Looks like for today only MLB.Tv has a deal going where you can get the rest of the season, (I know one month only)for $10. With all the good races going on it's not that bad of a deal.


Deal expires at 11:59 pm tonight. I bought in, because, why not? Just remember that it automatically rolls over at full price next season if you don't cancel first.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up. Already have EI, but for $10 I'm happy to supplement it with web access.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I bit for $10. I've never done EI because of the price and because I'm in my teams home market. Having used this now for a few games, I'll renew this next year. 

The games look really good through my Roku, and when I travel I can watch the Reds on my tablet. 

Much better deal for me than EI.


----------

